# My 2012 Season Slideshow



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey folks,
I made a slide show of my 2012 bass fishing season...check it out!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Lots of nice fish, good luck next season.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nicely done mo!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

nice job. I think i recognize everywhere but "the swamp" Good to know there are still some decent bass in a couple of those heavily fished waters. Good job on getting them out!


----------



## pulpfish1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice show. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks guys! Glad you enjoyed the slide show. It was interesting that Big Joshy mentioned recognizing the "heavily fished water". Good eye Big Joshy, as that is all I fish, heavily pressured public waters. Not really by choice...lol...but that's how it works out. Like that old Indian chief told Josey Wales..."we must endeavor to persevere".


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Cool vid! :good:


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Cool video thanks for sharing


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice fish and video, And even more impresive knowing they came from public parks!


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

Very cool ! some great fish and cool pics congrats !


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Very cool indeed! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

great...now i have to make one!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey guys...here's a short video I did in late November...got a pretty good one...have a peek. Also...here's a link to my YouTube channel. Checkout my other videos there.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLRBC48GkTu7RSM0C6C6F_g?feature=mhee

[YOUTUBE]vJyP9bfog9c[/YOUTUBE] 


Psst...hey...what's up with this "agree" box? Never seen something like this before...lol...just click it for a look.


----------

